# mit vba suchen und löschen



## yoshie117 (1. Mai 2005)

Hi Leute,

ich habe ein kleines Problem und zwar müsste ich aus einer .txt Datei Zahlen auslesen, welche untereinander stehen. Excel soll dann anhand der Datei die Zahlen suchen. jede Zahl bezeichnet eine Zeile (Kundendaten) Wenn die Zahl vorhanden ist, soll die Komplette zeile gelöscht werden. Wisst Ihr ob es schon irgendwelche VBA Programme dafür gibt oder hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das umsetzen kann? Ich habe schon lange nicht mehr mit VBA gearbeitet und leider nicht mehr so viel Ahnung. Ich wprde mich über Hilfe rießig freuen.

grüße yoshie


----------



## Orakel (2. Mai 2005)

Hi Yoshie



> ich habe ein kleines Problem und zwar müsste ich aus einer .txt Datei Zahlen auslesen, welche untereinander stehen.



Einlesen der Werte in etwa so

```
Dim nFileHandle                         As Integer
    Dim szInput                             As String

    nFileHandle = FreeFile
    Open "Dateiname.txt" For Input As #nFileHandle
    While Not EOF(nFileHandle)
        Line Input #nFileHandle, szInput
    Wend
    Close nFileHandle
```



> Excel soll dann anhand der Datei die Zahlen suchen.


Wo? In der Datei, in ner Datenbank, auf irgend einem bestimmten Tabellenblatt



> Wenn die Zahl vorhanden ist, soll die Komplette zeile gelöscht werden


Welche Zeile Die in der Textdatei 

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------



## yoshie117 (2. Mai 2005)

Jo tschuldigung, ein wenig unglücklich ausgedrückt.

Also wenn die Datei eingelesen ist, soll er anhand der einzellnen zahlen die da drinne standen, jeweils eine Zahl steht in einer Zeile mit weiteren Daten von einer Tabelle in Excel, diese in der Tabelle finden und automatisch die ganze Zeile dort löschen, so das der Datensatz aus der Tabelle verschwindet. Also erste Zahl aus Datei nehmen, suchen löschen, zweite Zahl nehmen, suchen löschen und so weiter. ich hoffe jetzt ist es einfacher zu verstehen.

Grüße yoshie


----------



## yoshie117 (2. Mai 2005)

kann ich einfach das script so nehmen Weil ich habe jetzt eine datei Text.txt in dem selben ordner wie die xls datei. Wenn ich die dann aber über das script aufrufen will kommt immer datei nicht gefunden. Wie muss man den Pfad angeben?


----------



## Orakel (2. Mai 2005)

Hi Yoshie,

probiers mal hiermit:


```
Dim nCounter                                As Integer
    Dim nFileHandle                             As Integer
    Dim nRow                                    As Integer
    Dim szInput                                 As String

    nFileHandle = FreeFile
    Open "D:\privat\003__Excel\Irgendeine_Datei.txt" For Input As #nFileHandle
    While Not EOF(nFileHandle)
        Line Input #nFileHandle, szInput
        For nRow = 1 To 100 ' Maximale Anzahl Datensätze also Anpassen
            If Cells(nRow, 1).Value = szInput Then
                Rows(nRow).Delete
                Exit For
            End If
        Next nRow
    Wend
    Close nFileHandle
```

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------



## yoshie117 (2. Mai 2005)

eh cool dankeschön funktioniert Prima

Eine Frage hätte ich noch. Gibt es bei VBA auch so einen opendialog wie delphi, also das ich die Datei im Arbeitsplatz raussuchen kann? Oder kann die nur fest Definiert sein?


----------

